# هل محمد مذكور فى الانجيل



## مسلم بالعقل (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*حرر بواسطة الإدارة 
بسبب النسخ و اللصق
*


----------



## مسلم بالعقل (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: محمد مذكور فى الانجيل بالأدلة القاطعة و اللى هيعاند يبقى بيعاند نفسه ( اسف الموضوع الاول حصل فيه خطأ ) مع الاياااااااات*

اسف جدا لو فيه خطأ فى الكتابة فى كلمة الشرع ----> الشرح

رنب -------> ربنا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: محمد مذكور فى الانجيل بالأدلة القاطعة و اللى هيعاند يبقى بيعاند نفسه ( اسف الموضوع الاول حصل فيه خطأ ) مع الاياااااااات*

الرد على سؤالك فى الرابط التالى http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99475
إقرآه وربنا يباركك


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: محمد مذكور فى الانجيل بالأدلة القاطعة و اللى هيعاند يبقى بيعاند نفسه ( اسف الموضوع الاول حصل فيه خطأ ) مع الاياااااااات*

هات فشار ولب .. واتفرج على تخاريف المسلمين وكدبهم فى سبيل نصرة الاسلام 

هذا الفيديو يثبت كذب المسلمين وكذب ادعائهم .
http://www.islamexplained.com/DaringQuestionEpisode177/tabid/1548/Default.aspx


----------



## crusader (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: محمد مذكور فى الانجيل بالأدلة القاطعة و اللى هيعاند يبقى بيعاند نفسه ( اسف الموضوع الاول حصل فيه خطأ ) مع الاياااااااات*

*كلمة محمد بتصاريفها المختلفة تعني مشتهي و قد أستخدمت كثيرا في سفر **مراثي أرمياء  *Lamentations* في مواضع لا تليق بأسماء و قد أستمعت لحاخام و هو يقرأ السفر بنفسي و هذا هو الرابط*

*http://prophetictraveler.com/hebbible/pt00.htm*

*أرجو الأستماع له بنفسك لتتأكد من كلامي*

*عند جزئية*​*
Book-by-Book MP3 Files

أختر كتاب lemantations و أسمع قرأة الحاخام بتركيز و تابع معه الأيات و ستجد بعض الكلمات المألوفة التي ستجعلك تعرف تتابع معه

أنظر الي الكلام مثلا

 كل شعبها يتنهدون يطلبون خبزا دفعوا مشتهياتهم للاكل لاجل رد النفس انظر يا رب وتطلع لاني قد صرت محتقرة. (مراثي أرمياء 1:11)

النص العبري
יא  כָּל-עַמָּהּ נֶאֱנָחִים מְבַקְּשִׁים לֶחֶם, נָתְנוּ מַחֲמַדֵּיהֶם בְּאֹכֶל לְהָשִׁיב נָפֶשׁ; רְאֵה יְהוָה וְהַבִּיטָה, כִּי הָיִיתִי זוֹלֵלָה.  {ס} 

محموديها מַחֲמַדֵּיהֶם


نصب يمينه كمبغض و قتل كل مشتهيات العين في خباء بنت صهيون (مراثي أرمياء 2:4)​*
*بالعبري*
*ד  דָּרַךְ קַשְׁתּוֹ כְּאוֹיֵב, נִצָּב יְמִינוֹ כְּצָר, וַיַּהֲרֹג, כֹּל מַחֲמַדֵּי-עָיִן; בְּאֹהֶל, בַּת-צִיּוֹן, שָׁפַךְ כָּאֵשׁ, חֲמָתוֹ.*

*الكلمة محل الشك מַחֲמַדֵּי*
*تنطق محمدي*

*أري أن الله يبغض محمد و أتخذه عدو و نصب يمينه ليهلكه*

*نصيحة أسمع الحاخام و هو يقرأ لا تصدقني و لا تصدق الفيلم أوكي*
​


----------



## ZOU_SEAMA (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: محمد مذكور فى الانجيل بالأدلة القاطعة و اللى هيعاند يبقى بيعاند نفسه ( اسف الموضوع الاول حصل فيه خطأ ) مع الاياااااااات*

الاخ مسلم بالعقل
 كتب:- محمد مذكور فى الانجيل بالأدلة القاطعة و اللى هيعاند يبقى بيعاند نفسه.
  - اولاَ النص فى العهد القديم وليس الانجيل.

  وانا اقول لك محمد ليس له ذكر فى الانجيل
 " او الكتاب المقدس ككل"بالأدله القاطعة واللي هيعاند يبقى بيعاند نفسه 
 ولا احب ان ارك  تعاند نفسك بعد مشاهدة الفديو
 - اريدك ان تضع ردك وتقول رأيك فى الرد الاكاديمى الرائع الذي قدمه الاخ رشيد والاستاذ وحيد.
  نقطة جانبية علشان تريح نفسك من التعب فى البحث 
 وهى لا يوجد مسيحي يؤمن بالانبياء! ..... سوف تصدمك هذه العبارة
  نعم لا يوجد مسيحي يؤمن بالانبياء* ان بهم الخـــــــــــــلاص*
 ( وليس معنى ذلك اننا لا نؤمن يوجد انبياء)
  ياريت محدش يفهم التعبير غلط

 أعمال الرسل ٤ : ١٢ 
 ١٢‏وليس *بأحد غيره الخلاص*. لأن ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء، قد أعطي بين الناس، *به ينبغي أن  نخلص**".*​


----------



## My Rock (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: محمد مذكور فى الانجيل بالأدلة القاطعة و اللى هيعاند يبقى بيعاند نفسه ( اسف الموضوع الاول حصل فيه خطأ ) مع الاياااااااات*

*يُغلق بسبب النسخ و اللصق
*


----------

